# A Divers Diver



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Met up with Mike (Seadog1408) today and he brought round his long awaited Zlatoust from the 1960s.

I took a few photos for him; he'll add the text. It's just enormous at 80mm including the crown but seems really well made. A really nice piece of history...I love it.



















Alongside my Junghans cockpit clock from WW2 as fitted to ME109 et al.:



















[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

With a Damasko DA-36 for scale:



















And some wrist shots:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thats not a wrist watch its a wall clock attached to someones wrist,Its HUGE how do you lift your hand up with that crown sticking out like that :jawdrop:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You got to love this period photo of it in use:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have I seen that clock before? presume it is working now? :to_become_senile:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic. I can't put my finger on what appeals, but that "In Action" picture sold it to me.

I couldn't imagine wearing that day-to-day though!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some beasts those :yes: Weight is over 265 grams depending on whether the short strap or the extended clasp is fitted! And that looks very like an original real deal one, the modern repros are still massive , but obviously don't have the look. I often think I'd like one, and then commonsense kicks in , If I hit Mrs Mel with that (by accident you understand), she'd never Cha Cha with me again! [or dance with me either!] :to_become_senile:

Paul, did it have all the bitz, the guard and the extra strap things etc? 80mm - no use for a skinny wrist then! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I dunno about a divers diver I think its king kongs diver!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's pretty awesome, both in terms of size and it's history.

What is it about older watches that just seem to have more character than the modern equivalent. A modern U-boat or something modelled on that type of watch does nothing for me but an original of the same type always seems bit special.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

It's not a time piece. It's a canteen with numbers. So how many liters of Scotch does it hold?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's huge Paul... and if you are giving it a once over would love to see some pics of the back and inside please :yes:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

i had one of ebay from a guy in finland, i loved the look of it but i looked a tw*t with it on.

it looked like i'd robbed the waiting room clock and strapped it to my wrist


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

That is literally epic! The "in action" pic is great.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

very good photos paul, thanks.

Some facts about the famous ultra-large Zlatoust hard hat diver's watch (caliber 191yC)

The original diver's watch was produced by the Slatoustowski Factory in the 1960s and 1970s. The case on these watches is solid stainless steel and is never decorated in any way, there was only a serial number on the caseback. The dial is always plain and never decorated with words, images or symbols.

Original pieces never have a second hand, either sweep or subsidiary, and they never were built with chronograph or even quartz movements.

Diameter is a whopping 60mm, 80mm with the crown (!), height 15mm, weight 280 gms (over half a lb).

The dial and hands are NOT radioactive. They do not contain radium.

The Soviet's converted to non-radium lumes by 1960 or so, as early or earlier than many Western watch manufacturers.

you can see the remakes on many internet sites, they all claim to be ultra rare originals but are not, the cases are nearly always brass and they have pictures on the dial and caseback which the originals did not, also the original never had a protective grill over the face. i have handled both types and once you have there really is no comparison, if your interested it really is worthwhile chasing down an original one, its one big hunk of metal.

cheers

mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Mike, quite the bit of diving history, and on the original strap too!

The Snowflake looks great on the NATO too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Finally made it out of the pub, eh Mike?









Its a great piece to own; I love the originality of it. The original strap looked so flimsy but is obviously made of something that is much stronger than it looks; rubber-coated canvas or something.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Mike, I thought originals came with the crystal guard (for want of a better description), but you learn something every day. I've handled a repro, but even without handling yours, I can *SEE* there's a difference, maybe it's the wear, maybe just the extra wee bit of chunkiness - well it's about 15 grams heavier than I thought :yes:

I suppose you could strap a small pack of Lurpak butter to your wrist with sellotape just to see how heavy it is if you were wearing one - - or maybe not, 250 plus grams is one hell of a lot of watch! :lol:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

it certainly is heavy mel, dont think it will be a daily wear.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I love big diver watches, my monstrum for example. Would also love a LM7 and a titanium chrono avanger. This is just stupidly big though. Love the history of it and the action pic but its not for me. Couldnt wear it everyday and it looks stupid on the wrist. Very nice looking piece with great history but should be kept on a desk imo


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations on A great watch Mike and a great piece of history.

I did have one,but had to sell it several years ago,along with the rest of my collection at the time,during one of my periodic redundancies,bitterly regret it now.





Regards,

Russ.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks russ, they are nice pieces, i have been after an original one for a while now, and this one kind of just fell into my lap so am very pleased.

cheers

mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

seadog1408 said:


> thanks russ, they are nice pieces, i have been after an original one for a while now, and this one kind of just fell into my lap so am very pleased.
> 
> cheers
> 
> mike


Did it hurt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Where can I get one?


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Good golly gosh I need to have one of these.

Prices?

(I'm getting ahead of myself)

Ignore the sensible part of me!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

now that is what i call a watch, it has size history, etc etc etc


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great watch & an interesting history, that crown must really dig into the back of the hand, I`d hate to trip over wearing one on the left wrist :crybaby:



Silver Hawk said:


> You got to love this period photo of it in use:


They do look such happy campers, probably the prospect of diving in those lovely warm Baltic waters :shocking: :lol:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> They do look such happy campers, probably the prospect of diving in those lovely warm Baltic waters :shocking: :lol:


when i looked at their faces i kinda thought they were worried that their rebreathers would leak !!!!

cheers

mike


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow thats enormous. Thats a clock on the guys wrist.

I like to action pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

seadog1408 said:


> when i looked at their faces i kinda thought they were worried that their rebreathers would leak !!!!


They've got good reason to!

R


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

ralphy said:


> seadog1408 said:
> 
> 
> > when i looked at their faces i kinda thought they were worried that their rebreathers would leak !!!!
> ...


lol, i have seen some of their gear, went to a job in russia a few years ago and the guy had a home made filter pack on his back made from a length of scaffold pole!!!!!! normal scuba dv running off the top of it .


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Is that *Schwarzenegger's* actual watch Mike or Silverhawk?


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

IMHO that's just too big and ugly too :schmoll:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Is that *Schwarzenegger's* actual watch Mike or Silverhawk?


Yes and no.

Arnie has a limited edition invicta remake that was given to him. (totally non-original)


----------

